# Ghana Athropods!



## Herpetologydude (Jan 25, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herpetologydude (Jan 25, 2012)

---------- Post added 01-25-2012 at 10:19 AM ----------

Ok for some reason my photolinks aren't showing up, can anyone help get things right?!


----------



## moloch (Feb 1, 2012)

I tried one of the links directly and it did not work.  Facebook returned "This content is currently unavailable".  I don't know if you can link to facebook photos directly like that.  It might be a better idea to put them into a folder visible to public and then post the link to the folder (bottom of page).

Good luck!

Regards,
David


----------

